# Marine Depot 10% sale today only



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

I wonder if this works with the 12g long they already have on sale.. ?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

yep it does. price of the 12g drops down to $58.31 before shipping cost. i just verified on the site.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

such a good deal...so very tempting...


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> yep it does. price of the 12g drops down to $58.31 before shipping cost. i just verified on the site.


concur.. just did it myself.. i may impulse buy 2 tonite!: )


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

What method does Marine Depot usually use to ship overweight items like the 12g long?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

does anybody else have more than one 12g long!? 

asking for a friend that wants more than one with this sale.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Warlock said:


> does anybody else have more than one 12g long!?
> 
> asking for a friend that wants more than one with this sale.


I have one, and am trying to hold off for the clearer ones coming in around the holidays. Or, I could just cut to the chase and buy a 125. 

I can hear my wallet screaming. 

If its any help, my 12g is my favorite tank. Easy to light, and great length to create a full scape .


----------



## Discusdude7 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for posting this thread. 
Have wanted a 12g long fo awhile


----------



## xiaoxiy (Dec 18, 2012)

I just dropped $200 on marine depot stuff. My poor wallet.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

Crap.. i was toying around with buying one or two, so i had 2 browsers open with the different totals.. .. and i updated my cart.. for 1.. and my email said i bought two.. oops!!! lol


----------

